# subwoofer para sonido de cine



## Cirdan (May 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, hace un tiempo que leo en el foro y despues de ver muchos post de temas relacionados con las cajas y parlantes para hacer un subwoofer, tengo cada vez mas dudas (se nota que no entiendo nada del tema?   ops: ).
Mi pregunta es por que tengo un par de bafles que uso en la PC (con un amplificador muy simple pero andan bien) y quisiera armar un subwoofer para escuchar mejor las peliculas, especialmente esos sonidos super bajos de explosiones y otros efectos, pero despues de leer mucho, no se si necesito un parlante de mucho diametro o que el rango de frecuancias del mismo llegue a menos de 25 o 20 Hz o si se logra con uno que llegue solo a 40 Hz pero con una buena caja acustica o tal vez se necesite mucha potencia porque no se que equipo usan en una sala de cine comercial..
Si alguien sabe como se logra el sonido super bajo de los cines comerciales por favor que me aclare un poco el tema.
Muchisimas gracias y saludos a todos los que hacen este foro excelente!


----------



## Pablo16 (May 9, 2008)

Hola Cirdan. 

Busca el tema donde publicaron el 'Pequeño Terremoto', se trata de los planos, esquemas, etc para construir un subwoofer precisamente com tu quieres con un woofer de 10", amplificador creo que de 50w y filtro pasabajos.

Si quieres algo que te ponga a vibrar como en el cine hazte un 18" Ja Ja Ja y todos los satelites que utilizan ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Cirdan (May 11, 2008)

Hola Pablo16, muchas gracias por la respuesta, ya estuve mirando un poco lo que me indicaste pero necesito tiempo para ver todo lo que hay escrito.
Estuve probando con unos auriculares sony de vincha pero de los de discman y se escuchan bastante bien los bajos, sobretodo si me cubro las orejas con las manos, y viendo los modelos en venta de los "grandes", que cubren toda la oreja, dicen llegar a 10 Hz y menos tambien. Esto me confunde mas porque pensé que el diametro creciente del parlante hacia posible entregar las frecuencias cada vez mas bajas, pero ahora no estoy seguro de como es el tema.
Tambien veo que los fabricantes dan distintos rangos de frecuencia para un mismo diametro de parlante, asi un parlante de 12" da desde 45Hz y otro 30Hz y he visto alguno de 20Hz pero no bajan de eso y los auriculares como panasonic dan 7Hz, cada vez entiendo menos¿? Y yo lo unico que queria era escuchar los efectos sonido de peliculas como el señor de los anillos y otras, que cuando se las ve por canal de television, al explotar algo realmente grande no se escucha nada, porque el sonido que deberia estar no sale por los parlantes comunes.
No se si me explico bien. Lo que busco no es tirar el revoque de las paredes con mucha potencia sino escuchar lo que el director puso en ese momento y no lo estoy escuchando.
Gracias de nuevo Pablo16 y perdón a todos por lo extenso del "relato" jaja.
Saludos y si saben que se puede hacer avicen jaja.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 12, 2008)

Yo tenía ese mismo deseo de escuchar las explosiones y ahora veo peliculas con un par de 8" y tweeter domo que en conjunto no suben de 80w por bafle y se escucha bien.

Alguna vez puse un woofer de 15" de 150w rms en una película y se escuchaba MUUUY BIEN. Ja Ja la sala es pequeña.

Es cuestión de gustos, espacio, presupuesto, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (May 12, 2008)

hola te recomiendo un parlante woofer de 10 o 12" esos con suspension de goma de los baratos a precio medio y un amplificador de 30w y te puedo asegurar que se te va a escuchar espectacular lo que si tenes que ecualizar -filtrar la señal de entrada para que el amplificador pueda entregar sonido bajos solamente y si queres algo mejor comprate un parlante de 15"los mas baratos con suspencion de tela esos que son blandos cuando les presionas el cono y ponele un anpli de 50w y mamma miaa


----------



## maxep (Jun 1, 2008)

ahora tenog en mi cuarto lo que tenia en el aut.o.. en un curarto de 3 x2,5mts(si es pekeño :S) tengo un subwoofer b52" 12" de 250rms. en unca acaj con slot port a 37hz de 60l.  mas que ver una pelicula de terror y escuchar muscia paraece q estan al lado ..jajaj.
en fin con solo comprar un woofer liviano de 12" de 50rms. haces un amplificador con tda7377 y le pones un filtro de bajos ..eso si arma una cjaa con bastante litrajae para que se sienta mas en las frecuencias muuy bajas..
yo con mi caja tengo una respuesta de 20hz a 250hz 
estoy mas que contento


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola Maxep, muchas gracias por responderme! Como notarás por mi pregunta no se mucho de parlantes ni de sonido y trato de aprender lo que puedo; me interesó lo de tu caja con subwoofer de 12" pero no entiendo si tengo que comprar un parlante que especifique que va de 20 Hz a XX Hz o tu parlante tiene un rango de frecuencias que "empieza" de mas arriba, por ejemplo 40 Hz a XX Hz, pero lograste 20 Hz por la caja u otra cosa? (De los comunes y mas baratos que vi de 12", ninguno tiene un rango de frecuencias que arranque de debajo de los 35 a 40 Hz y andan por los 55$ a 90$, si no cual seria aconsejable usar para algo como lo tuyo?)  Y me podrias decir como es tu caja o si hay alguna de las publicadas en el foro que sea similar?
Saludos , perdón por tantas preguntas y nada de aporte pero no se nada del tema como para ayudar a otros, tal vez mis preguntas sean como las de otros y les sirvan estas excelentes respuestas de los que si saben, y de nuevo muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## maxep (Jun 5, 2008)

mire te recomiendo y mucho  armar esto..
no es nada caro mas sil o usas con la pc.

 armas el amplificador de tda7377 costo masomenos 20$.. compras una fuente que te de 3 amp. o una fuente de pc la mas barata para alimentar el amplificador..
podes comprar un woofer de los baratos.. pero en 10" minimo sies de 12" mejor.. no importa la frecuencia que arranque el woofer sino que la caja se encarga de eso, esos woofers salen 60$ el de 12" y 40 el de 10".. podes poner dos woofers y con la misma pc sleeccionas sonido 4,1 y te madna la señal de solobajos para subwoofer..
por la cjaa te recomiendo una de 30l. con un ducto.. cjaasa hay muchas en el foro.. lo que tengo yo en mi cuarto es una bestialidad para un cuarto realemnte suena que da miedo..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

Con algun tda mas simple que el cuadrafonico, t ira muy bien.
el tda2002 tiene muy buena potencia y fidelidad.
si es para el pc t recomiendo que no sea un parlante tan grande, porque el bafle se hara mas grnade y ocupara mas espacio que el monitor.
con uo de 8" t va a sobrar.

para q t des una idea el tda2002 lo hago andar con 4 parlantes de pc pq si son menos de 4 parlantes la potencia los quema.

imagina que t va a sobrar.


----------

